# Que pensez vous de la finition des ibook G4



## mxmac (20 Novembre 2003)

J'ai vu mon premier ibook G4 ce soir chez sur...ouf et j'ai été surpris par la finition !!! je trouve les plastiques plutot cheap ! le gris est pas terrible, y'a une drole de texture. Et j'ai trouvé grave que la charniere est en plastique !!! A priori il y a du métal en dessous, mais ça renforce le coté cheap de l'ordi. Le l'ai trouvé un peu playscool ! 

Par contre pour un ordi qui tourne toute la journée il chauffe trés peu, limite moins que mon ibook 500, et ça m'a surpris !
le clavier est bien, façon powerbook plus ergonomique !

Bref a part le G4, le reste permet de comprend la baisse de prix !


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

C'est le prix à payer pour avoir du G4 Portable pas trop cher !!

@+


----------



## cham (20 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> C'est le prix à payer pour avoir du G4 Portable pas trop cher !!



Bla bla bla ! C'est surtout pour préserver des marges de folie !

Sinon on peut acheter du Acer mais bon ya pas OS X je sais...

Bon, le gris dont vous parlez, il est différent du capot entourant le clavier de mon iBook 800 12" (sorte de métal on dirait) ? C'est du plastique aussi ?


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Toi tu dois avoir des actions chez Acer !!
Je suis très déçu de se genre de raisonnement digne d'un ado qui en veut à la terrre entière : tous des salaud de capitaliste
à moon avis tu devrais partir dans le Larsac avec José vivre dans la nature tu irais beaucoup mieux
Allé courage en cherchant bien on doit pouvoir trouvé 1 voir 2 personne sur cette terre qui ne soit pas trop pourri !

@+


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2003)

moi c d'apple que je suis très déçu...


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

et ben pas moi sauf peut-être des délais de livraison !!

@+


----------



## Mulder (20 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Allé courage en cherchant bien on doit pouvoir trouvé 1 voir 2 personne sur cette terre qui ne soit pas trop pourri !



Et la probabilité de les trouver n'est pas plus grande dans le milieu rural.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digression à part, il est vraiment si mal fini ce nouvel iBook ?


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

bah dison qu'il faut le comparer à un PowerBook mais c'est toujours pareil on peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, la crémière
Sinon il reste le PC pour les pas contents !
et comme ça tout le monde sera content.

@+


----------



## Mulder (20 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah dison qu'il faut le comparer à un PowerBook mais c'est toujours pareil on peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, la crémière



Je suis bien d'accord. Surtout quand on voit les défauts des PowerBook. Je pense notamment au 12" qui se déforme avec la chaleur, le 15" qui ne tient pas fermé, qui a des tâches blanches et un écran à luminosité inégale entre les parties gauche et droite, le repose-mains qui grince, je me dis qu'en matière de finition c'est pas le pied non plus.

Amha l'Ibook est une machine de très bon rapport qualité/prix pour le particulier ou le professionnel qui veut compléter son PowerMac bi-machin.


----------



## Mulder (20 Novembre 2003)

En outre je "préfère" avoir des défauts de finition sur une machine à 1000 Euros que sur une machine à 3500


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Force est de constater que depuis les ibook premières génération coquillages, la finition est vraiment pas terrible, je suis ok avec ce qui a été dit, c très dommage et Apple déconne, on n'a pas été habitué à un tel traitement et ça fache.


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Tout à fait d'accord !!

@+


----------



## Souriceau (20 Novembre 2003)

Bon, je l'ai que depuis 20 minutes mais je suis un peu surpris par tous ces avis vachement radicaux... Moi je le trouve très joli, la finition ne me parait pas mal du tout, et je vois même pas ce que voulaient dire les gens avec leur histoire de "toucher bizarre des reposes poignets"... enfin bon... peut être que je vais découvrir des défauts avec le temps, mais critiquer aussi durement, parfois alors qu'on n'a vu le matos que dans un magasin... je trouve que c'est peu limite.
Quand j'ai lu tous les avis sur la finition etc... je me suis mis à flipper en me disant "et m... j'espère que je ne vais pas regretter mon achat"... Bah honnêtement - en tout cas pour l'instant - je ne le regrette pas du tout.

Enfin bon voilà... en ce moment je crois que l'on confond finition et affaire de goût et de couleurs pour les nouveaux ibook.


----------



## ficelle (20 Novembre 2003)

j'en ai configuré un pour une copine en début de semaine, et je n'ai pas non plus été déçu par la qualité de finition.
ce n'est certes pas la qualité de l'aluminium, mais on est bien loin de l'aspect jouet d'une palourde.
très belle machine, pas très chaude coté disque dur.

seul défaut constaté, le clavier qui manque toujours un peu de rigidité dans sa partie supérieure


----------



## JPTK (20 Novembre 2003)

Ah bah voilà un avis qui contrebalance... ça fait plaisir... parce que entre le emac caca, les ibooks pas supers, les imac médiocre et les G5 pas si rapide... on sait plus quoi penser...
Je vais peut-être aller refaire l'éloge de mon PM moi histoire de rappeler que j'en suis très content


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Pour valoriser la qualité des nouveaux ibook, il faut n'avoir jamais touché la qualité des plastiques de ibook premières générations. L'aluminium ? mmh mon ibook coquillage a été trimbalé partout et je doute qu'un powerbook puisse subir les mêmes outrages.
Mais bon, on est face à une production et on fait avec ou pas, perso je suis très déçu, les PMG4 étaient des chars d'assaut et le nouveau G5 est tout fébrile au niveau de la finition comme le poxerbook qui s'effrite en le laissant dans un bureau. Biensûr c joli mais la qualité n'y est plus, c'est mon avis et je le partage et j'espère ne facher personne.


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Merci de cette intervention très juste !! enfin quelqu'un qui ne crache pas dessus !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Bah oui je ne vais pas cracher sur de vénérables outls, malgré le temps, je n'oublis pas le choc quand j'ai vu le premier coquillage, que je l'ai pris entre mes mains alors que j'étais pc user et ce coup de coeur. Aujourd'hui, il est tjs fidèle au poste et vaillant malgré quelques chutes en rando et après passage d'une éponge (oui vous avez bien lu "d'une éponge" et pas d'un chiffon humidifié),il semble sorti de sa boîte. Je trouvais le ibook 2 déjà crado (excusez moi mais je le pense sincèrement) et là, les 2 couleurs ne font que renforcer cette impression, y compris le module de chargement de la batterie (le yoyo était génial et ultra costaud).
Le powerbook G4 m'avait scotché aussi mais il faut reconnaître qu'un powerbook utilisé comme un outil mobile ressemble à une mosaïque au bout d'une année d'utilisation. 
Apple c'était une qualité sans faille et aujourd'hui, il y a du laisser aller.


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

bref moi tout ce que je demande c'est qu'on me livre mon Ibook !! 
j'en peux plus d'attendre

@+


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

un G4 pour la 16, un !


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

ouiiiiiii un bel Ibook G4 933, 14"

@+


----------



## mxmac (21 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai jamais cracher dans, la soupe même si le powerbook dont je suis affublé depuis ce W-end me fait cchanger de "statut" social au dire de certain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais je n'ai eu comme seul machine a temps plein ces 2 ans et demi derniere qu'un ibook 2 500 CD, pas franchement du luxe, mais mieux finit que le petit nouveau... la palourde ? je sais pas j'aimais pas ! 

l'ibook G4 que j'ai vu a tout de même un jour entre le plastic gris et le capot blanc du dessous coté gauche qui montre du metal dans la fente ainsi crée !!!! ça fait pas top... un peu finition tableau de bord renault y'a 10 ans !!!!

De toute façon, mes parent ont besoin d'un nouveau portable (ibook 500 cd eut aussi) et ils vont sans doute recuperer cet ibook, alors rallez pas comme des sourds et dite moi plutot si les mêmes defaults se retrouvent sur cette bécane, j'en ai vu qu'un !


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

Un beau ? mmh n'exagère pas HIHIHI

Fais toi plaisir tu as bien raison

PS: Je déteste la finition des ibook 2 et 3


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

j'avais cru comprendre que tu n'aimais pas les nouveaux Ibook !





@+


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

J'enfonce le clou mais c trop facile dans un nouveau ibook, c comme du beurre eheheh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sérieusement, pour moi un mac c avant tout OS 10 aujourd'hui ... Bonne soirée semac et à tous


----------



## ederntal (21 Novembre 2003)

Euh la finition est différente entre les ibook 700/800 et les ibook G4?

J'ai a la maison un ibook 800 de la serie un peu metalisé, et un 700 de la serie "plastique blanc"... les finitions des deux sont parfaites!

C'est différent sur le ibook G4 ?


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

Non ce n'est pas différent, comme tu le dis c plastique.


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

Mais moi j'adore les Ibook et pour moi aussi un mac est avant tout un osX nous finissons donc par être d'accord !!
D'autant que je passe ma journée sur mac pour mon boulot alors tu prêche un convaincu
Mais en plus je les trouve beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bonne soirée à toi aussi

@+


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

Où les ibook G4 où ?! il m'en faut un vite fait, je suis convaincu !! G3, G7, G12, l'important est ce que l'on en fait mais les nouveaux ibook, je ne m'en servirai pas comme accoudoir , NON Semac même pas à l'occasion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@ la prochaine sur ce thème ou un autre


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

désolé bb19, mais je comprend pas ce que tu veux dire !!
on doit pas avoir le même genre de cerveaux car je ne vois pas le rapport entre ce que j'ai écris et ce que tu réponds !!!!!!!!!!!!!
alors soit plus clair ou relis ce que j'ai écris parce que je vois pas de quoi tu parles !!


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

En bref je préfère acheter une machine performante un peu moins solide, donc qui durera moins longtemps, mais moins cher de toute façon un ordi aujourd'hui est obsolète en 2 à 3 ans (et encore je suis gentil) donc quel intérêt d'avoir une machine qui est faite pour durer 10 ans !!
moi je vois pas et puis un ordi ça se respect on y fait attention, on joue pas au frizbe avec et tout ira bien !! même si il est fragile, enfin croit on !

@+


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

semac, Qu'st ce que tu ne comprends pas ? 





 C simple, l'ancien ibook coquillage était suffisamment costaud pour que je m'accoudes dessus et je n'essairai pas l'exercice avec les nouveaux, c'était pour conclure sur le thème "finition".
Pour le reste, "l'important est ce qu'on fait de sa machine", ça n'a pas de rapport avec ce que tu disais, c juste une remarque en passant 




 Et pour reprendre ce que tu disais, on est d'accord sur le fond alors évites les points d'exclamation comme ça, ça agresse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A +, bonne soirée à toi, cette fois c'est la bonne


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

Bon ok, autant pour moi alors
quand au point d'exclamation, ne te sens pas agresser c'est juste une ponctuation que j'aime et je l'utilise à outrance.
mais à l'avenir j'essaierai de l'éviter !

@+


----------



## nicky (21 Novembre 2003)

Point de vue finition, il est ok après j'ai l'impression que c'est une question de goût.

Le model d'avant était plus fun (j'adore les touches translucides), mais ca reste un ibook et en plus un G4.

C'est clair que le plastic transparent a toujours été un luxe !


----------



## ficelle (21 Novembre 2003)

le clavier m'a semblé plutôt agréable, malgres, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, encore une légère tendance à s'enfoncer un peu dans sa partie supérieure.

le transparent était aussi sympa, mais bien moins classe que celui de mon petit al12.

enfin si c'était a refaire, pour le même prix, j'aurais plutôt pris 2 ibook 12 afin d'en avoir un de rechange quand l'autre part en hollande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en attendant, je consomme de la palourde !


----------



## cham (21 Novembre 2003)

Je me répète mais le gris dont vous parlez, il est différent du capot entourant le clavier de mon iBook 800 12" (sorte de métal on dirait) ? C'est du plastique aussi ? 

Mon iBook est plutôt bien fini et le look me plaît : plastique transparent, repose-poignets (simili-)métal, connecteur métallisé et transfo carré avec enrouleur. Le look des suivants me plaît nettement moins (G3 900, G4 pas encore vu).

Sinon, semac, faut pas te lâcher comme ça et pondre des couplets pareils. En plus j'aime po Bové ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est juste dommage que la baisse de prix de l'iBook s'accompagne d'une baisse de la "noblesse" des matériaux.


----------



## mxmac (21 Novembre 2003)

cham je le dis dans mon premier post ; le gris est évidement un plastique mais avec une texture un chouya granuleuse, c'est trés bizar ! pour le blanc c'est du pllastic coloré dans la masse comme les ibook 2 deuxieme generation.


----------



## ederntal (21 Novembre 2003)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> cham je le dis dans mon premier post ; le gris est évidement un plastique mais avec une texture un chouya granuleuse, c'est trés bizar ! pour le blanc c'est du pllastic coloré dans la masse comme les ibook 2 deuxieme generation.



Si c'est le même que sur mon ibook 700 je trouve cela tres beau aussi... sa fait moins "haut de gamme", mais plus "machine qui nous suit partout"
M'enfin chacun ces gouts.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> pour le blanc c'est du pllastic coloré dans la masse comme les ibook 2 deuxieme generation.




hop hop hop
melanges pas les torchons et les serviettes !

seuls les ibooks 700,800 et 900 ont un vilain plastique teint dans la masse... pour les ibooks 500 et 600, c'est l'interieur de la coque qui est peint


----------



## kokua (21 Novembre 2003)

Ah Grand Lama, tu pers ton AURA ...
Patience tu l' AURA ton iBook,
il est sur la route, il est superbe,
et il vivra au moins dix ans.

Que la sagesse qui t' as quittée revienne
avec ton book, au plus vite.












Moyen Lama


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (21 Novembre 2003)

C'est facile de dire que les nouveaux ibook sont moins bien que les palourdes.
Mais peut on vraiment comparer. Entre une machine entree de gamme a plus de 1500 euros possédant moins de connectique que l'actuel qui ne coute plus que 1200 euros.

A l'époque tout le monde disait que le palourde etait genial mais qu'il fallait faire moins cher. ALors pour faire moins cher, il  a pas 36 solutions, faut reduire les couts la ou c'est possible. Ca c'est fait sur l'enveloppe, ca aurai pu (malheuresement) se faire sur les performances.

Donc en definitif, faut pas se plaindre. Tout le monde est bien content de payer moins cher son ibook, mais faut pas raler apres sur la qualite.

Par contre, je suis tout a fait d accord que c'est pas normal qu'un powerbook a 3500 euros soit aussi mal fini.


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

merci Kokua, tu es bon avec moi !!
mais je ne l'aurai pas avant la semaine prochaine !!! j'en peux plus moi

@+


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

Merci jeremie de ton observation mais aujourd'hui que Apple a baissé les prix y'a encore des grincheux qui se plaignent !!
Que veux tu, c'est la vie !!
Mais effectivement on ne peux pas améliorer les perf., les connectiques, faire évoluer le design (donc nouveaux moules, machines), baisser les prix et concurrencer les power book en qualité ! ce serait en plus de l'auto concurence !
Y'a un moment ou il faut accepter des compromis et arrêter de râler pour râler !
c'est tout ce que je voulais dire au suivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## cham (21 Novembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop
> melanges pas les torchons et les serviettes !
> 
> seuls les ibooks 700,800 et 900 ont un vilain plastique teint dans la masse... pour les ibooks 500 et 600, c'est l'interieur de la coque qui est peint



Nan nan, mon 12" Combo 800 a aussi une coque transparente peinte en blanc à l'intérieur. C'est à partir de la génération suivante, "Opaque" comme il disaient chez Apple.


----------



## cham (21 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci jeremie de ton observation mais aujourd'hui que Apple a baissé les prix y'a encore des grincheux qui se plaignent !!
> Que veux tu, c'est la vie !!
> Mais effectivement on ne peux pas améliorer les perf., les connectiques, faire évoluer le design (donc nouveaux moules, machines), baisser les prix et concurrencer les power book en qualité ! ce serait en plus de l'auto concurence !
> Y'a un moment ou il faut accepter des compromis et arrêter de râler pour râler !
> ...



Entre coquillage/ice, cher/pas cher, bien fini/moins bien fini, etc. faudrait faire la part des choses.

D'une part il y a les goûts et les couleurs. Ca, c'est pas le genre de trucs qui se dicute trop. Par exemple, moi, les palourdes, bof bof...

D'autre part, il y a ce qu'on peut obtenir pour un prix donné, suivant l'état de la technologie à ce moment. Et en informatique on en veut toujours plus, si possible pour moins cher. Donc si ! Il faut et d'ailleurs on peut « améliorer les perf., les connectiques, faire évoluer le design (donc nouveaux moules, machines), baisser les prix et concurrencer les power book en qualité. » 

J'ai moi même choisi mon iBook en faisant une croix sur certaines fonctionnalités, ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'en être satisafait. La création d'une gamme par le bridage des modèles de base, c'est courant mais pas satisfaisant pour les consommateurs, même réalistes. Ex : entrée son, USB 2, Bluetooth généralisé (seulement en BTO, pour favoriser AppleStore ???). Pour le cache L2 ou L3, voire le PCMCIA, c'est normal, ça coûte cher. 

Enfin tout ça pour dire que Apple aurait pu upgrader l'iBook et baisser les prix (c'est pas non plus du dumping qu'ils nous font) tout en gardant les matériaux qui des versions 500 -&gt; 800 qui faisaient l'unanimité au niveau "qualité" et surtout agrément d'utilisation. 

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : Un ch'ti détail qui me perturbe (encore) : la prise de mon cordon secteur est "métallisée". Elle aurait pu être transparente et peinte en blanc à l'intérieur. Celle d'un Alu 15" vu au stand du Pommier est blanche "Opaque". Moins cher, ok, mais avec le PB, ça l'aurait fait la prise métal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS2 : semac, navigue un peu sur les forums, je ne pense pas être le râleur de base.


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

Je sais Cham que tu n'es pas un raleur de base, je dit ça pour te tauqiner !!
mais tout le monde ne peux pas se payer un portable mac, alors je trouve ça bien moi de faire une version d'appelle, quitte à ce qu'elle soit sous-équipé. ça permet au moins fortuné de pouvoir y accéder !!
voilà c tout

@+


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

Hi, le plastique transparent n'a rien à voir c du design mais au niveau qualité les résines choisies sont différentes entre le ibook première génération et le deuxième. Soyons honnêtes, Apple se laisse aller côté finition mais ils ont toujours un bon coup de crayon bien que ce point, contrairement à la qualité, est totalement subjectif. Enfin si tout le monde est content avce sa machine le but est atteint mais qui oserais se ballader dans un désert avec son ibook G4 avec pour seule protection du scotch ? Voilà, Aussi pourquoi ont-ils abandonné la poignée ? Enfin c pas bien grave.
Je vous laisse mesdames, messieurs, ceux qui ont des ibook G4 chouchoutent leurs machines, ceux qui ont des ibook coquillages chouchoutent leurs machines, ceux qui ont des ibook 2 en G3 chouchoutent leurs machines et tout le monde est content.

bb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Melaure, on est isolés sur une île de qualité avec nos coquillages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac, tu es cool


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

merci bb19, arrête je vais rougir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu as oublié une catégorie (dont je fais parti) et que ceux qui attendent leur Ibook G4 chouchouttens leur patience :d

@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (21 Novembre 2003)

Soyez gentils avec semac, déjà qu'il attend son ibook depuis plus de 3 semaines, qu'il va pulvériser le record sans avoir son ipod de compensation, si en plus vous lui ditent qu'il est mal fini (l'ibook s'entend) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il va nous faire une dépression.

Un peu de solidarité dans ce forum de brutes !

Bon moi j'ai obtenu mes 20% de réduc, je le commande la semaine prochaine alors je me prépare à vivre le même calvaire (y a pas de raison, apparemment niveau livraison steve loge tous ses clients à la même enseigne, ibooks, powerbooks...)

ZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNN ! ! ! ! ! !

Si il a ses papiers pour passer la douane, si TNT ne le perd pas en route, si j'attend pas plus de deux semaines, si je n'ai pas de bugs à l'allumage ni de pixels morts... j'aurais de la chance apparemment !

Rassurez-moi, c'est pas toujours comme ça apple ?


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

merci la meduse très drôle ton petit mot j'adore !! :d
je crois que je vais dépasser les 4 semaines qui dit mieux
alors comprenez moi si je m'emporte un peu, pardon par avance pour les futures victimes de mes envolés lyrique

@+


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

et bon courage à toi si tu commandes un Ibook
je compatie par avance

@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi j'ai obtenu mes 20% de réduc,



j'ai pas suivi l'histoire, ces 20% de reduc, c'est l'offre adc ???


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Novembre 2003)

En gros c'est super relatif la finition puisque
1) certains ont eu des petits defauts (raccords) et d'autres non.
2) ce qui apparait plus grossier a certains plait malgré tout a d'autres. Pour ma part j'apprecie le repose main "peinture métallisée" et le cote cristal de la coque des 500-600 alors que je n'adore pas le look du clavier translucide laiteux. Hyper subjectif quoi.
3) l'iBook Coquillage avait certes un cote baroudeur indeniable, mais celui qui a explosé les ventes c'est bel et bien l'iBook 2 (ca tient surtout au saut en matiere d'equipement a mon avis mais aussi au design bien plus léger, compact et a l'elegance plus discrete).

Quant a l'iBook Coquillage, certes sa coque etait tres resistante, la poignee etait interessante (et compensait le poids costaud de la bete) mais il y'avait un detail fragile: par exemple le bouton d'ejection sur la tranche du lecteur CD, j'ai un ami qui au cours d'une mauvaise manip l'a cassé. Heureusement on a inventé le scotch... Le mange disque apparait donc comme une bonne nouvelle.
Mais le grain de folie de l'iBook coloré manque un peu... enfin le schema "blanc immaculé" ne durera pas éternellement, il touveront autre chose!


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

Satisfaction !! Oui la folie douce, la solidité de la coque tout manque du coquillage mais les performances sont à attribuées aux nouveaux ibook qui n'auront plus grand chose pour eux d'ici un an. Par exemple, un ibook coquillage 466 s'échange grosso modo à 100 euros prêts au même prix qu'un ibook 2 à 800 mhz, curieux non ? Dans 5 ans, le ibook coquillage s'échangera encore à bon prix, juste pour l'audace de ses courbes. Mais on ne pourra le vérifier qu'avec le temps, longue vie de macuser à tous.Hot stuff !


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (22 Novembre 2003)

D'ailleur, y en a pas un qui vendrai un ibook coquillage dans le tas?


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

Oui le mien 1000 euros mais Melaure pense que c scandaleux EH EH


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

1000 euros a ma gauche qui dit mieux ??

@+


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (22 Novembre 2003)

mille euros????

mmmm ca demande reflexion.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bande de gredin, je m en fiche, j en trouverai un un jour


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

Allez 990 euros, adjugé en plus je te livre OS 9.04 avec elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

oooooouuuuuuuuuuu alors la l'offre devient allechante allons messieur on réagit on ne laisse pas passer une telle offre

@+


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

Semac, je te fais commissaire de la vente !


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

hihihi merci mais je veux une com.

@+


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Allez 990 euros, adjugé en plus je te livre OS 9.04 avec elle est pas belle la vie ?



j'ai payer l'ibook 500 a ma mêre 400 euros


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Macinside les bons tuyaux on devrait t'appeler , tu crois pas ?


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (23 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai payer l'ibook 500 a ma mêre 400 euros



Tu me presente ta moman? je l'aime bien


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Attention, Offre de dernière minute :
Le prix de mon ibook coquillage vient de chuter à 975 euros* avec accrochez vous bien le 9.04 comme précisé plus haut mais aussi, Dreamweaver 3.0 et ce n'est pas tout 4 piles R6 PRESQUE neuves, un housse de chaussures de ski pour protéger votre portable et cerise sur el cageot, Flash MX version trial 60 jours (ouais je sais 60 jours ça tue, c en import EHEH).

Qui ne laisse pas filer la bonne affaire ? MAcinside ne pourrit pas ma vente parce que tu es honnête ok ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance jeremiecroupotin dans ta quête mais tu sais j'ai déjà quelques acheteurs potentiels et je ne voudrai pas que tu loupes le bon coup à jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* A ce prix, vous devrez acheter la batterie


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (24 Novembre 2003)

Chais po

Je vais demander a mon banquier. Ptete au il fera un ptit geste lui z'ossi


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon allez quoi les gars ça ressemble à l'affaire de la décennie ça non !!
bon ok je rejoute une boite de ravioli presque neuve !!
alors là vous pouvez plus refusez non ?

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Semac, je t'invite à une bonne bouffe si ça marche, des raviolis biensûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour revenir sur le G4, un titanium d'exploser (transistors cramés physiquement) et une carte mère de powermac cramée en 5 minutes !! Non le G4 est un boulet c tout.

A tout semac


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

attention je pourrai te prendre au mot !!

@+


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

enfin ça depend ou tu habites !

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Un petit village perdu au milieu de la campagne nommé Paris mais en préambule de la bouffe, UNE VENTE QUE DIABLE


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

ah oui mais non moi j'aime pas la campagne et puis Paris c'est un vrai trou pommé !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

il y a des bals encore sympas comme celui du studio 287


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

oui j'en ai entendu parlé !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

C pour ça, fais le forcing sur la vente, une boîte de raviolis et un saut au studio 287, ça motive, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, on va peut être recentrer sur le débat sinon on va plus être que tous els deux à discuter ici, ça va être l coin bar de semc et bb :-D et tt le monde ne va pas être contents.


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

tu as raison
bon allez merde vous l'achetez son portable et on en parle plus quoi !!!

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Ohla, tu vas effrayer le chaland


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

hihihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## minime (25 Novembre 2003)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> le gris est évidement un plastique mais avec une texture un chouya granuleuse, c'est trés bizar ! pour le blanc c'est du pllastic coloré dans la masse comme les ibook 2 deuxieme generation.



Je viens d'en voir un, mais je n'ai pas fait attention à tout ça. La finition ne m'a pas semblé indigne, j'y retournerai pour jeter un coup d'oeil plus détaillé. En fait j'ai passé tout mon temps à admirer la famille PowerBook, qui était exposée juste à côté du ptit iBook G4.


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

A-t-on des retours de la dernière génération de powerbook ? Me concernant j'en ai vu un ce matin cervé littéralement de chaud, il est bon pour un un changement de carte mère...
Le nouveau ibook mmh...mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## mxmac (25 Novembre 2003)

les nouveaux powerbook ? mon 12" ne chauffe quasiment pas, et de toutes façon beaucoup moins que la premiere generation d'alu ! c'est une petite F1 par  rapport a mon ibook 500... Bon de temps a autres il souffle un chouya un leger veuuuuuu. Coté ecran je suis deçu c'est le même que les anciens ! ce qui permet a le PCbrothers de me faire remarquer que son 10" a un ecran bien meilleur !!! et en plus il a raison ! snif !!!


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

mmh


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

J'ai trouvé le ibook G4 800 superbement beau ! Encore plus classe que le dernier enfin ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

mmh


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Je le trouve de même valeur que le powerbook 12" , le même " charisme " vous trouvez pas ?
Sir.


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

RRRRRrrrrrr ch'sais pas je l'ai pas encore eu !!

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Rennes , il y a pas d'ibook G4 ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

non toujours pas !!!!!!

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

il y a pas de grand Apple center a Rennes?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

bah en tout cas moins important que la Fnac et l'Apple Storre qui sont livrés en priorité et les miettes pour les autres !!
donc grave erreur de ma part de passer par eux car bcp plus lent et pas de prix particulier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Franchement sir, le ibook on dirait le powerbook 17" avec 5" de moins, un bus moins performant, moins de cache, moins de caapcité mémoire vive, tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

3" de moins pas 5 faut toujours que t'exagère !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Parce que tu as le 14" allez on coupe la poire, enfin le pouce en deux, 4 pouces en moins


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

heuuu j'ai pas le 14" j'essaie d''avoir le 14", commandé depuis bientôt 4 semaines !

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

mmh tu es sûr d'avoir acheter ou tu as cliquer enregistrer sur le disque dans le menu contextuel ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ Semac, c un plaisir d'avoir un compagnon de forum comme toi


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

merci je te renvoi le compliment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Oui mais bon ...


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

mais bon quoi sir ? 
Je vois pas comment on peut comparer ibook et powerbook, ces deux produits n'ont rien à voir et ça me fait rire alors je divague


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Je lle veux cet ibooooooooooook !!!


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

On répète:

Click droit sur ta souris

---------&gt; enregistrer sous

Et patience, si tu n'as pas ton ibook d'ici 2 mois, tu recommences l'opération

Si après encore deux nouveaux mois, ça ne fonctionne pas, rends toi à la Fnac et va t'acheter un powerbook G5, là tu seras vraiment content


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

tu as raison je crois que je vais attendre les portables G5 ça ne sera pas plus long !

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Tu es à bout mon gars ? moi aussi, une collègue est une vraie conne, g envie de la tuer c affreux


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

que fais tu comme job?

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Je suis consultant CRM en formation multimedia (je te passe l'article). Bon, je suis au chomedu ce qui me permet de bosser s/ des projets perso-boulot et de me former mais là, faut que je me speed pour un nouveau poste bref c pas marrant ce que je raconte là, ça ne rime pas avec panzani


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

aaaaah satané période de crise !!
courage

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

J'ai 3 projets à développer dans la boîte à cerveau dont 2 sont en cours de rédaction pour dépôt à l'INPI donc oui plein de pêche mais ça me fait BIP quand même , j'essaie d'être partout mais là c vrai que c la BIP pour trouver un job.
tu reprends une bière ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

non file moi un truc plus fort !!





@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

un mojito pour semac et oublies le suc mon chou !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

oouuuuuaiii et qu'ça saute !

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

A 12h, semac se tabasse au mojito !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

pffffiiouuuuu je roule sous la table


----------



## mxmac (26 Novembre 2003)

grosse ambiance !!! 

pour ce qui est du G5 portable dans 2 mois j'y crois pas ! pour moi annonce mai 2004 dispo septembre livraison noel 2004 !!!! vu comme ils sont nul sur le hardware des que c'est un produit attendu !!!!!!!!!!! d'içi la mon PB en aura fait des choses


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

tout a fait d'ac.
tu as eu ton PowerBook ? si oui qu'en penses tu ?

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

C possible mais je ne crois pas, IBM maîtrise son sujet et le powerbook alu n'a pas demandé de forts investissements donc ils doivent avoir les ressources pour une grosse évolution.
L'essence de ce que je disais sur l'achat d'un pb pour un particulier ne portait pas tant sur la date de livraison que sur l'achat d'un powerbook aujourd'hui qui va demander quelques années  pour être amorti (bon disons 2 pour la plupart), pour apprendre dans 6 mois qu'il est obsolète, les boules.
Je pense qu'assez vite,on va retrouver une logique de gamme comme la précédente, haut de gamme en G5 et ibook en G4, le G4 dans le ibook satisfaisant le cahier des charges de son utilisation cible.

Mais bon, g sûrement tort mais j'aimerai bien que ça se passe comme ça pour acheter mon powerbook dans quelques mois avec un G5


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

pfffioouuuuu trop compliqué pour moi, jai pas tout compris qu'est-ce qu'il a dit  la !





@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

parler de moi à la troisième personne j'adore


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

je savais que ça flaterai ton côté Delon

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

oui j'ai quelque chose de rocco ? (évidemment "rocco et ses frères"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

vi vi vi, je ne voyais pas d'autres possibilités

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Le sujet initial est parti en sucette


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Oh Sir, petit gredin, je parle de rocco, il parle de sucette après il nous reproche de nous éloigner du sujet !! tu m'étonnes ! Si je te parle de streaming, tu vas me parler de string, si je te parle de mange disque, tu vas me reparler de sucette, si je te parle d'OS X, tu vas me parler du catalogue de cul de Marc Dorcel... 

Gredin, on parle de Mac ici (Ah sir, ne commence pas à me parler de cul, mac=apple,on ne parle pas de fesses)


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Bon je vous laisse, semac je te retrouve ce soir chez Leon (reggiano, le vendeur de pizza prêt de l'étoile de fer à la sortie de la N7 à droite du carrefour face à la petite église de Brouille, tu vois à côté de la masion des Moulinots quoi enfin bref à tout à l'heure)

BOUh j'ai découvert que je me suis fait squizzer un message par macinside, GGRRR Devil Inside !


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Mais euh moi  j'ai rien fais !


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Mais non, je sais bien que t'as rien fait, mais il faut que tu comprennes que lorsque le nom de rocco est émis, il vaut mieux éviter de parler de sucette sinon le modérateur va nous tomber sur la poire et exhiler à st-hélène comme le fut un autre grand homme, on aura plus que notre ADSL pour pleurer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

ciao el grando homme !!
ça marche pour la pizz si y'a de la bière !

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

J'avais pas vu que vous parliez de rocco


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Bon il va falloir tempérer nos discussions où les router ailleurs, ej rpopose qu'on se fasse ichat comme le suggére ficelle ou au bar.

?


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Ichat c mieux , je trouves .


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

bon ok promis aujourd'hui si on veut dire des vannes on ira sur Ichat, mais vous allez voir vous allez ennuyer sans nous !

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Mais alors vous vous etes dingues, Sir fait ses posts face à son café avec ses babouches comme croissants à 7H et Semac je n'ose t'imaginer faire de meme mais à 8H48, va travailer feiniant !! et regardez vos boîtes privés, bah oui c mieux pour ce qui est privé


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

hihihi ze fonce voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

on retourne au post initial ?


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Ecoute lis ton mail privé, tu poses des questions donc tu as des réponses


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Mode moderateur 
On retourne au post initial merci


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

keep cool

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Don't worry be happy .


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Mode moderateur
> On retourne au post initial merci



j'aimerai bien être moderateur ça doit être cool !

@+


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Oui surtout quand on supprime des posts qui ne doivent l'etre ....


----------



## BC20 (1 Décembre 2003)

La pomme de mon ibook coquillage vient de tomber, voilà le seul problème de finition identifié et résolu à coup de uhu en 3 ans...


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (1 Décembre 2003)

Ptete qu'elle etait mure cette pomme!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ouais je suis fier de moi


----------



## BC20 (1 Décembre 2003)

Elle est pas mal en effet, 12/20 mais attention, ne dis pas qu'elle est pourrie, je suis encore content de mon G3


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (2 Décembre 2003)

Tu plaisante... je reve de m'acheter un palourde.

Aller, dans 6 mois, mon compte sortira du rouge. Et puis le 466 sera a 500 euros  patiente!!! zennnnnn


----------



## BC20 (2 Décembre 2003)

J'ai du mal avec les nouveaux ibook d'où le fait que je ne trouve pas de successeur digne de ma palourde 466 sinon des petits Sony qui ont une fabrication que j'apprécie mais bon c une autre histoire...


----------



## semac (2 Décembre 2003)

BC20 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal avec les nouveaux ibook d'où le fait que je ne trouve pas de successeur digne de ma palourde 466 sinon des petits Sony qui ont une fabrication que j'apprécie mais bon c une autre histoire...



Oh la jeune chien fou, tu ne vas pas switcher à l'envers dit donc 
tu sais j'ai connu par le passé un vieux sage, qui nous a quitté prématurément sans avoir bouclé son uvre, il se nommait BB19 je crois (enfin surtout vieux, il se croyait sage le con !!) Mais en fait c'était un ardent défenseur de la pomme, et je crois qu'il n'aurait pas aimé tes propos injurieux envers les boites à la pomme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez sur ce @+ et bonne journée


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (2 Décembre 2003)

C'est clair.

C'est dommage qu'apple sacrifie des collections de portables dans son soucis de diminuer son nombre de modele et donc diminue le choix de ses clients.

Moi, j'adore le design de mon imac et pour l'instant, je vois mal comment m'en separer.


----------



## BC20 (2 Décembre 2003)

Bah tu sais ils ont d'abord des objectifs économique à remplir. Apple n'est plus seulement une boîte à idées...Je trouve qu'elle perd un peu de son intérêt cette boîte aujourd'hui mais comme à titre personnel, je ne vois pas d'autres alternatives dans le monde du particulier,je reste et plutôt satisfait pour terminer sur une note d'optimisme


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2003)

BC20 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal avec les nouveaux ibook d'où le fait que je ne trouve pas de successeur digne de ma palourde 466 sinon des petits Sony qui ont une fabrication que j'apprécie mais bon c une autre histoire...



C'est aussi le problème de n'avoir qu'un seul fabricant de Mac. Il se permet ce qu'il veut et personne d'autre ne peut faire des produits qui seraient mieux appréciés. Je suis sur qu'une autre boite pourrait refaire des ibooks coquillage avec una carte mère et des composants concurrentiels à ceux d'Apple ...


----------



## mxmac (8 Décembre 2003)

jeremiecroupotin a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'adore le design de mon imac et pour l'instant, je vois mal comment m'en separer.



va tester les nouveau ibook G4 et ton imac (si c'est pas un flat panel équivalent) va se retrouver.... A LA POUBELLE, ou en petite anonce a 300 euros sur tributmac !!!

pour alimnter autre chose que le bar, je continu mes aventures avec l'ibook G4...
dimanche ma mère a craqué pour le 14" a la fnouc digitale, je lui ai installer et configuré, mais il m'a bluffé il n'est vraiment pas loin de mon PB 12" sacré superdrive !!!!

par contre je me dis que la charniere est un peu légére pour le 14" mais mes parent on une utilisation nomade pleine de délicatesses de leurs ordis, ils aiment travailler sur une bonne table et pas votré dans le canapé alors ça va le faire dans leurs cas... 

monstres de tasmanis forbiden !!!!


----------



## semac (8 Décembre 2003)

Tout à fait d'accord avec ton jugement, bon si on y regarde de plus près il faut admettre que les ajustements ne sont pas au niveaux des PB et la qualité des plastiques non plus d'ailleurs, mais pour la différence de prix je trouve que le jeu en vaut la chandelle c'est une machien formidable et j'en suis ravi.

Milaure il va falloir faire le deuil des coquillages !
Plus personne n'en fabriquera maintenant .


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (9 Décembre 2003)

Monj pere vient de s'acheter un ibook g4. Je vais crauqer mais jamais, oh non jamais mon imac ira dans une poubelle


----------



## mxmac (9 Décembre 2003)

jeremiecroupotin a dit:
			
		

> Monj pere vient de s'acheter un ibook g4. Je vais crauqer mais jamais, oh non jamais mon imac ira dans une poubelle



ne dis jamais jamais..... mais je te l'accord tribumac est plus approprié !!!

remarque j'ai du mal a me séparé de mon ibook et il tourne en même temps que mon PB....


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2003)

Je suis plutôt satisafait de la coque. Certes le plastique du repose main est moins beau et moins agréable au toucher, mais par contre la coque externe est mieux. Je la trouve plus jolie et en plus avec le lecteur en slot-in, il n'y a plus le décrochage de la coque inférieure pour laisser passer le lecteur optique. Ca fait une très bonne finition.

La couleur du clavier est aussi pas mal. Un gris clair qui se salira probablement moins vite que le blanc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref belle machine


----------

